# Picking Your Brains



## jeff (Mar 27, 2019)

I think I'm pretty informed about what's good and not so good about our forum software, but I'd like your input. How about a few words about the following:

What feature would you really miss about the forum if it wasn't available?
What feature do you really wish we had?
What do you like best and least about the layout of the front page?
OK, I'll start:

1 - The PM System
2 - I wish the forum was usable on a mobile browser because I don't really like TapaTalk.
3 - I like the multi column layout with the widgets (tags, users, stats). I wish it had more popups on hover. Like hovering over a username to see information.


----------



## mark james (Mar 27, 2019)

I'd like to be able to add photographs in PM's.  I answer questions at times and this would be helpful for what I have, but not in my IAP Photo album.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 27, 2019)

Easy!! I agree with you. :wink:


----------



## philipff (Mar 27, 2019)

Somehow it seems to me the process of posting a photo should be easier.  But, up front i will admit that I am a klutz when it comes to posting photos.  P


----------



## philipff (Mar 27, 2019)

*Easier software?*

Somehow it seems to me the process of posting a photo should be easier.  But, up front i will admit that I am a klutz when it comes to posting photos.  P


----------



## mark james (Mar 27, 2019)

1.  The library, photo albums, past threads.
2.  The ability to add photographs/attachments in PM's.  Longer vacations worry-free for Jeff!
3.  I am not sure if I have ever clicked on the "Random Links" column (left side) of the front page.  At least for me - not necessary, or an updated format?


----------



## dthayer (Mar 27, 2019)

1 - PMs
2 - Better search and ability to sort member list by actual name and location
3 - ??? - Very rarely on the front page


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 27, 2019)

1. I would miss the “new posts” link. First thing I do when I get on.
2.  Like Mark, would like to be able to include photos in pms. Many times had to ask for an email to send. 
3.  Not often on front page. Perhaps give me a better reason to go there but not sure what that is. Maybe “hottest thread”


----------



## TonyL (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks for asking Jeff.

Improved search functionality (especially for member names) and subjects/topics
I like reply the options on the UK site:
Thank for this post / Like this post / Send PM  
They appear below each post.


----------



## CREID (Mar 27, 2019)

Ok, 

1. The new posts in the quick link section, and yea the PM.
2. Not that I have ever seen anything better, but a better search engine.
3. To be honest I haven't seen the front page in a while.


----------



## gtriever (Mar 27, 2019)

1) Library, Archives (past threads),  PMs

2) Improved search function, attachments in PMs

3) Best - Latest Threads    Least -  Random Picks


----------



## Dehn0045 (Mar 27, 2019)

1. Ability to Google search the forum
2. It would be nice if I could do something similar to a Google image search of the forum.  I know that I can search the photo albums, but I know that there are many images that get uploaded in threads but don't make their way to the photo album.
3. I have never used the random photos/links.  I usually am browsing on my phone, so if I could do away with the left and right columns I would be happy.  I do like the feature photo, and I use the recent threads section a lot.


----------



## jeff (Mar 27, 2019)

mark james said:


> I'd like to be able to add photographs in PM's.  I answer questions at times and this would be helpful for what I have, but not in my IAP Photo album.



On my wish list too! Adding photos to PM's (called conversations in XenForo) as attachments is provided. I don't know if a direct insert from an album is available.


----------



## jeff (Mar 27, 2019)

We have been using Google Site Search (bottom of the search menu on the top menubar) for several years and I have found it pretty thorough. There is a search component for XenForo that has been recommended and I'm evaluating it. Good search is definitely on my short list too.


----------



## Jarod888 (Mar 27, 2019)

I mentioned it in the other thread, but 40 posts per thread page and direct uploading of photos rather than linking to some external site.


----------



## Shock me (Mar 27, 2019)

philipff said:


> Somehow it seems to me the process of posting a photo should be easier.  But, up front i will admit that I am a klutz when it comes to posting photos.  P



Agree, easier/direct insertion of photos. Because I want to see photos from klutz’s too.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Mar 28, 2019)

The mobile browser thing would be nice.


----------



## penicillin (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm new here. 

1. I am too new to say what I might miss. It would be bad if all the helpful people here got fed up and decided to leave. :-o

2 and 3: I am still trying to find a single click solution to show me all posts in chronological order, regardless of forum. It does not matter if they are read or unread. Obviously the newest unread posts will be at the top, leading to older posts that may have been read on the last visit. That's okay, show them anyway. 

When I use the Active Topics "New" and "Last" days features, they always sort in forum order. Clicking on column headers does not sort. Right now, the Active Topics links force me to page through lists of older posts in forums that don't interest me, to get to the newer posts in the forums that do.

If all posts could be listed in true reverse chronological order, regardless of forum, it would help me a lot. A quick, single click solution on the main page would be great. Maybe there is already a way to do it, but I am too inexperienced to know.

P.S. Add to wish list: A way to view all of the photos in a post in a single window, where you can click on right and left arrows to scroll to the next photo in the post.


----------



## More4dan (Mar 28, 2019)

I would add some of the features from the mobile app. I use the Subscribed to bookmark threads I need for future reference.  I use the Participated to quickly check responses to my post for information. And the Unread feature to see what’s new.  I miss seeing the front page on the mobile app and the Forum list.   Drag and drop pictures or even better, the ability to Copy/Paste them into a post would be ideal. 

I think a product review section would be great too.  Where things like lathe, chucks, etc. could be listed by category and in alphabetical order and we could add our experiences to a single thread.   I just purchased my first wood lathe and thought what a help it would have been to have a collection of everyone’s experiences in one place for each model they owned. 

Love the site, I’m on it every day.

Danny


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## randyrls (Mar 28, 2019)

Jeff;  Thanks for all the work you put in to keep the site running smoothly.

Things to Keep:
"New Posts"

Needs Improvement:
Search -  Google often puts items (paid) from other sites in the search results. 
PM
Photos are cumbersome to upload and difficult to include in PMs and Posts.
Access from Mobile Devices.  AKA "responsive design"


----------



## skiprat (Mar 28, 2019)

I'd like to have all of the columns in the Members List to be selectable, not just the first couple. 
Update the emoji selection. Have other nation flags available too, not just USA.


When we migrate, will we need to log in initially? I'm always logged in so probably couldn't remember my password.  

Thanks :wink:


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 28, 2019)

Can photos in a thread be disabled from reappearing every time someone decides to click on the "Quote" button?


----------



## Dehn0045 (Mar 28, 2019)

Chuck's comment about quoting got me thinking a little, it would be nice if you could "tag" users in a post.  This could streamline a thread a little and eliminate a lot of the duplication that quotes create.  Also, if someone else "tags" you in a post then it would be nice to get a notification of some sort.


----------



## walshjp17 (Mar 28, 2019)

1.  Library is one of the best features.
2.  When there are multiple photos in a post, it would be nice to be able to scan through them rather than only being able to open one at a time.  Other fora have this feature.


----------



## leehljp (Mar 28, 2019)

Do you have a general timeline for this new make-over? :biggrin:

I may have missed it, but will the current photo library transfer over intact (still linked)? It sure in nice when searching a thread to see the linked photos still showing up.


Will it make me look better? :bulgy-eyes: :smile-big:


----------



## MDWine (Mar 28, 2019)

I have no gripes or demands.

I do want to say how much I appreciate JEFF and all of the teams that keep IAP afloat.
It take a tremendous amount of work to keep everything going, and I can only imagine how much effort and time Jeff is putting onto a migration of this magnitude.

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 28, 2019)

1. I find the current member photo album feature very difficult to navigate. It may just be me. I have not uploaded a photo in years.
2. Not a forum problem but the library has not been updated in almost two years. The last few articles I've submitted have not been posted so I stopped sending them. 
3. I too would like a mobil feature other than tapatalk. I tried using it, hated it, deleted it.
4. It would be nice to be able to add a photo to a PM.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 28, 2019)

its_virgil said:


> 1. I find the current member photo album feature very difficult to navigate. It may just be me. I have not uploaded a photo in years.
> 2. Not a forum problem but the library has not been updated in almost two years. The last few articles I've submitted have not been posted so I stopped sending them.
> 3. I too would like a mobil feature other than tapatalk. I tried using it, hated it, deleted it.
> 4. It would be nice to be able to add a photo to a PM.



Hey Don there is no one running the Library any more. Wayne left the command post

Upload photo so easy to do. See where it says upload just click on it and window opens asking where you want to import from.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 28, 2019)

I too just would like everything we have now to be there in some form when we move. Every forum has their quirks and if you stay on them long enough and actually participate and that is the KEY word Participate you do learn things. I am still learning things here. 

The one thing I hope is activated is security features there. This site has been very good with that. I am sure Jeff has to deal with this stuff all the time.  Today hacks find more clever ways to infiltrate sites.


----------



## bobjackson (Mar 28, 2019)

A dislike button might be nice.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 28, 2019)

bobjackson said:


> A dislike button might be nice.


 Could you give an example of its use???

I would think if you do not like something just do not reply to it. 

Just curious.


----------



## skiprat (Mar 28, 2019)

John, I like your mention of security. I have read that mentioned here before.

I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one that has had dodgy emails that appear to come from members here. But are crap.


----------



## jeff (Mar 28, 2019)

Jarod888 said:


> I mentioned it in the other thread, but 40 posts per thread page and direct uploading of photos rather than linking to some external site.



We've always encouraged direct upload, but some users choose to link. One reason people link is that they don't want to resize photos for a forum post upload (to our 960px max dimension) We'll have dynamic resizing and some other features that will make it easy to upload.


----------



## jeff (Mar 28, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> I too just would like everything we have now to be there in some form when we move. Every forum has their quirks and if you stay on them long enough and actually participate and that is the KEY word Participate you do learn things. I am still learning things here.
> 
> The one thing I hope is activated is security features there. This site has been very good with that. I am sure Jeff has to deal with this stuff all the time.  Today hacks find more clever ways to infiltrate sites.



After we were attacked several years ago, I hired a security consultant who beefed up our security greatly to account for some vulnerabilities in our forum software. Much of that won't be necessary in the new environment because of the way the new forum code is structured and protected. We'll also be activating SSL (https).


----------



## jeff (Mar 28, 2019)

skiprat said:


> I'd like to have all of the columns in the Members List to be selectable, not just the first couple.
> Update the emoji selection. Have other nation flags available too, not just USA.
> 
> 
> ...



I will make sure to get more flags!

Yes, you'll need to log on, so knowing your password will be very helpful :biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Mar 28, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> its_virgil said:
> 
> 
> > 1. I find the current member photo album feature very difficult to navigate. It may just be me. I have not uploaded a photo in years.
> ...



I've been in touch with Wayne recently. He's working on updates to the bushing and tube charts, and I've asked him to consider restarting his work on the library. The library will move as-is to the new location. There are lots of cool things we will be able to implement, but that will take a little time.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks for keeping us in the loop here as you make progress. We all know Rome was not built in a day and we all know even after the move there will be additions and subtractions and moving around of things but in the end hopefully will will have this great site set up for another 10+++ years.


----------



## skiprat (Mar 29, 2019)

Jeff, JT just reminded.me that at the last changeover, it was a very tough job for you. Is there anything that the general membership can do to lessen your load?
For instance, would there be any benefit in us downloading our own albums and re-uploading after the change? I know I have tons of pics and could take the opportunity for a bit of house cleaning.

Just let us know what would help.

Thanks


----------



## jeff (Mar 29, 2019)

skiprat said:


> Jeff, JT just reminded.me that at the last changeover, it was a very tough job for you. Is there anything that the general membership can do to lessen your load?
> For instance, would there be any benefit in us downloading our own albums and re-uploading after the change? I know I have tons of pics and could take the opportunity for a bit of house cleaning.
> 
> Just let us know what would help.
> ...



Not necessary at all, but thanks for asking. The import processes are automatic. The work is in developing the code to migrate data from the old schema to the new one. There's no additional human effort for specific files or albums.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 29, 2019)

If we had to lose something, for me it would be the Wiki. I wonder if anyone uses this.  I’ve peeked a few times since it’s inception and could never get it. Perhaps a good vision at the time, but I would drop it as new users might wonder why it exists and could discourage engagement.


----------



## penicillin (Mar 30, 2019)

skiprat said:


> John, I like your mention of security. I have read that mentioned here before.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one that has had dodgy emails that appear to come from members here. But are crap.



The same thing happened to me soon after I joined. I disabled direct email messages, but allow PMs. When appropriate, I give my email address to others via a PM.

To disable email from strangers who join PenTurners.org, go here:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions

Scroll down, and uncheck "Receive Email from Other Members".


----------



## penicillin (Mar 30, 2019)

skiprat said:


> Jeff, JT just reminded.me that at the last changeover, it was a very tough job for you. Is there anything that the general membership can do to lessen your load?
> For instance, would there be any benefit in us downloading our own albums and re-uploading after the change? I know I have tons of pics and could take the opportunity for a bit of house cleaning.
> 
> Just let us know what would help.
> ...


The migration will cost a lot. Donate money. See this thread:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f435/look-what-i-did-159325/


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 30, 2019)

penicillin said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff, JT just reminded.me that at the last changeover, it was a very tough job for you. Is there anything that the general membership can do to lessen your load?
> ...




Just a little side note you may want to read. You do as you wish and I am sure donations will always be welcomed. But read in particular post #14


http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/server-concern-158860/


----------



## Darley (Mar 31, 2019)

I don't  know if we can do it but about posting short video 20 to 30 seconds in pen presentation and jigs forum 

Is that possible ?


----------



## skiprat (Mar 31, 2019)

penicillin said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > John, I like your mention of security. I have read that mentioned here before.
> ...



No, that's not what I want or meant. Getting emails is ok, it is fake emails that 'appear' to come from members but have malicious links in them. Almost like the innocent senders email address book has been hacked.  



penicillin said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff, JT just reminded.me that at the last changeover, it was a very tough job for you. Is there anything that the general membership can do to lessen your load?
> ...



Mmmm.....I can honestly say, hand on heart, that I believe that I am a fully paid up member. :wink:


----------



## jeff (Mar 31, 2019)

Darley said:


> I don't  know if we can do it but about posting short video 20 to 30 seconds in pen presentation and jigs forum
> 
> Is that possible ?



The media module (gallery) has that ability. Might take a bit of time to implement, but we'll add that to the list.


----------



## stuckinohio (Apr 3, 2019)

jeff said:


> I think I'm pretty informed about what's good and not so good about our forum software, but I'd like your input. How about a few words about the following:
> 
> What feature would you really miss about the forum if it wasn't available?
> What feature do you really wish we had?
> ...



1. I don't want to lose any thing!

2. I would like the ability to "tag" someone in posts. For example - in some forums you can place a @ in front of a users name and they will get a notification that you mentioned them in the post. Very handy feature.

3. for whatever reason I don't go to the home page. Not exactly sure why not?


----------



## jeff (Apr 3, 2019)

stuckinohio said:


> 1. I don't want to lose any thing!
> 
> 2. I would like the ability to "tag" someone in posts. For example - in some forums you can place a @ in front of a users name and they will get a notification that you mentioned them in the post. Very handy feature.
> 
> 3. for whatever reason I don't go to the home page. Not exactly sure why not?



User tagging is a feature. Just like Facebook. But better, because it's here :biggrin:

The homepage isn't too enticing now, but it will be much easier to keep it fresh and interesting.


----------



## stuckinohio (Apr 3, 2019)

Nice! Do we just insert the @ before a users name?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 3, 2019)

As long as it's desktop friendly, I'll be happy...to many websites become 'mobile friendly', and that makes them unreadable on a computer..  

Thanks again for the gargantuan behind-the-scenes effort that you perpetually make to ensure that this website is both functional and progressive, Jeff!


----------



## jeff (Apr 9, 2019)

stuckinohio said:


> Nice! Do we just insert the @ before a users name?



That I am not sure of, but it's a good guess.


----------



## stuckinohio (Apr 9, 2019)

jeff said:


> stuckinohio said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Do we just insert the @ before a users name?
> ...



Well, I tried that and I don't think I worked. Could be 
# I suppose?


----------



## jeff (Apr 9, 2019)

stuckinohio said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > stuckinohio said:
> ...



You tried it where? We don't have that feature yet. We're still on the old forum software.


----------



## stuckinohio (Apr 9, 2019)

jeff said:


> stuckinohio said:
> 
> 
> > jeff said:
> ...



Ah, There's the confusion. When you said we had it already, I thought you right now rather than the upcoming version!


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 11, 2019)

I am wondering if it is possible to have a system where it is possible to flip a photo weather in a test area or even after they were posted in a thread. With the use of more and more camera phones being used and people who do not know how to use them and they post photos sideways it makes it difficult to view them. Maybe the system can be so the OP can do this or maybe so the viewer can do this. Something needs to be done with this because we see it more and more. Now I have read before that at times the OP does not see it happening and for some reason it is the forum software that does this. If this is true can this be corrected??


----------



## MRDucks2 (Apr 11, 2019)

I believe the thumbs up/thumbs down type of rating for individual posts would be beneficial. Most posts would get thumbs up but when we begin to get out of sorts as individuals, the ability to give a thumbs down from the membership would help our new membership realize the response may be outside of the groups norm. 

Also, the vast majority of my interface is through a cell phone, only going to the computer when most necessary for additional function. As such, the mobile device interface is quite important.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jeff (Apr 11, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> I am wondering if it is possible to have a system where it is possible to flip a photo weather in a test area or even after they were posted in a thread. With the use of more and more camera phones being used and people who do not know how to use them and they post photos sideways it makes it difficult to view them. Maybe the system can be so the OP can do this or maybe so the viewer can do this. Something needs to be done with this because we see it more and more. Now I have read before that at times the OP does not see it happening and for some reason it is the forum software that does this. If this is true can this be corrected??



I understand the frustration. It seems like every device has its own convention for image orientation. There are some rules, but sometimes it's a crap shoot. 

There are some basic image editing tools built into the new media gallery. You can crop, rotate, watermark, and flip images on the server. That's only in the media gallery, however. The image editing when uploading directly to a post is limited to resizing the photo, no rotating. 

It is easy to insert from your gallery into a post, so the trick will be to upload to the gallery, edit the image, then insert into a post. I just tried editing and inserting and it's really easy. There might be an add-on that provides some additional image editing features when uploaded to a post, so I'll keep my eyes open for that.

Hope that helps!


----------



## jeff (Apr 11, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> ... or maybe so the viewer can do this...



One more thought... I don't know about other browsers, but on Firefox on my desktop I use the Rotata and Zoom Image add-in.  You right click on any image and you can rotate and zoom. It doesn't persist through reloads of a page, but it's handy.


----------



## jeff (Apr 11, 2019)

MRDucks2 said:


> I believe the thumbs up/thumbs down type of rating for individual posts would be beneficial. Most posts would get thumbs up but when we begin to get out of sorts as individuals, the ability to give a thumbs down from the membership would help our new membership realize the response may be outside of the groups norm.
> 
> Also, the vast majority of my interface is through a cell phone, only going to the computer when most necessary for additional function. As such, the mobile device interface is quite important.
> 
> ...



I'm torn on the thumbs down option. I don't like to see piling on just because someone has an unpopular opinion. That's what I see happen on Facebook, and so I'm tempted to avoid it here. Maybe we'll have a poll. From a technical standpoint, the upvote/like and the downvote/dislike features are there and can be enabled/disabled by forum. 

For someone posting content that is outside the norm, a gentle nudge from a moderator is all that should be needed. Speaking of moderators, the new software has some really nice moderation features and I'll be recruiting some additional people to help in that area. I'm expecting explosive growth here on the new platform :biggrin: so Andrew will need help.


----------



## jeff (Apr 11, 2019)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> As long as it's desktop friendly, I'll be happy...to many websites become 'mobile friendly', and that makes them unreadable on a computer..
> 
> Thanks again for the gargantuan behind-the-scenes effort that you perpetually make to ensure that this website is both functional and progressive, Jeff!



It's very nice on both desktop and mobile devices. The theme is "responsive" and adjusts the presentation to match the device it's being shown on.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 11, 2019)

jeff said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > ... or maybe so the viewer can do this...
> ...



Well Jeff here is my thought. What you are talking about requires the OP to be kind and conscious to do  those things and not give us excuses about their phone doing it. If someone makes a complaint about it there is this sensitive factor that rears its ugly head and people get annoyed. I was hoping as a viewer we could do it on our own. It is annoying each and every time it is done.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 11, 2019)

A question on the thumbs down thing, would the name be associated with the thumbs down as it is with the thumbs up here. If you go that way I believe the name should be attached.


----------



## jeff (Apr 11, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> A question on the thumbs down thing, would the name be associated with the thumbs down as it is with the thumbs up here. If you go that way I believe the name should be attached.



On the new forum these things are called "post reactions", similar to how Facebook does it. It'll be completely self-explanatory when you see it.  In the lower right corner of the post, you'll see a "like" and "reply" button. 







You can just click/tap the button to give a like (or remove the selected reaction) but to access other reactions you can hover over the link (or tap and hold on touch devices) and a tooltip will be displayed with other reactions.






In the lower left corner of a post, you'll see a short list of reactions and the associated icons. 






Clicking that pops up a page where you'll see who gave what reaction.






These reactions are configurable and extensible. So maybe I'll add a "golden pen" as the highest compliment that can be given :biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 11, 2019)

Will there be trophys too for various things you do on the site, like donating, asking questions, answering questions, getting a gold star. And also earning corny names the more posts you make??  I belong to a scrolling site that does this and it is weird but there are those that love it. Look forward to our new digs.


----------



## Chief TomaToe (Apr 12, 2019)

Jeff, I'm REALLY liking that post interaction feature. It may sound silly to some, but I think it adds depth to engagement that is typical of modern social media platforms.

The "Golden Pen" reaction would be absolutely perfect for the show off your pen forum. Not just a compliment for anything, but a compliment for those awesome pens. It would make this website even more unique.


----------



## jeff (Apr 12, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> Will there be trophys too for various things you do on the site, like donating, asking questions, answering questions, getting a gold star. And also earning corny names the more posts you make??  I belong to a scrolling site that does this and it is weird but there are those that love it. Look forward to our new digs.



Those features are available in the new software. "Reputation points" can be earned for answering questions, etc. I'll need time to see which features would be enjoyed here. Tell me the name of your scrolling site and I'll have a look at how they do it. 

"User titles" been available with our current software (called "promotions" here when they change based on post count), but we've never used them.


----------



## jeff (Apr 12, 2019)

Chief TomaToe said:


> Jeff, I'm REALLY liking that post interaction feature. It may sound silly to some, but I think it adds depth to engagement that is typical of modern social media platforms.
> 
> The "Golden Pen" reaction would be absolutely perfect for the show off your pen forum. Not just a compliment for anything, but a compliment for those awesome pens. It would make this website even more unique.



There are a lot of user engagement features coming, especially for mobile devices. Things like push notifications when someone mentions you in a post, etc.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 12, 2019)

jeff said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Will there be trophys too for various things you do on the site, like donating, asking questions, answering questions, getting a gold star. And also earning corny names the more posts you make??  I belong to a scrolling site that does this and it is weird but there are those that love it. Look forward to our new digs.
> ...




https://www.scrollsawvillage.com/forums/


----------



## mark james (Apr 13, 2019)

Chief TomaToe said:


> Jeff, I'm REALLY liking that post interaction feature. It may sound silly to some, but I think it adds depth to engagement that is typical of modern social media platforms.
> 
> The "Golden Pen" reaction would be absolutely perfect for the show off your pen forum. Not just a compliment for anything, but a compliment for those awesome pens. It would make this website even more unique.





jeff said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Will there be trophys too for various things you do on the site, like donating, asking questions, answering questions, getting a gold star. And also earning corny names the more posts you make??  I belong to a scrolling site that does this and it is weird but there are those that love it. Look forward to our new digs.
> ...





jeff said:


> Chief TomaToe said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff, I'm REALLY liking that post interaction feature. It may sound silly to some, but I think it adds depth to engagement that is typical of modern social media platforms.
> ...





jttheclockman said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > jttheclockman said:
> ...



I'll add just a thought, and it is my opinion only.

I would hate for any system of "awards, points, silly icons" to be available for "recognition" of simply posting answers, replying to threads, and creating threads.  This will lead to some folks simply bumping their post count for silly self-esteem reasons.

Yes, I understand that this is important to some folks, but sheesh... I would hate to see efforts being expended simply to get the "Golden Pretty Pen" award for the "whatever" criteria.

Our current process of "likes" is a good starting point for logical appreciation for useful photos/information.  I'm certainly not against newer formats, I just hope it will not morph into a contest for "Icon Awards" below our name.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 13, 2019)

mark james said:


> Chief TomaToe said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff, I'm REALLY liking that post interaction feature. It may sound silly to some, but I think it adds depth to engagement that is typical of modern social media platforms.
> ...



I will say this on the site I mentioned it does not even get mentioned and never comes into play. It was something the owner of the site started. There are no rewards or prizes.


----------



## BigShed (Apr 13, 2019)

I would like to be able to to scroll through photos attached to a post, not having to close one photo and then click on the next.


I would also like to select more than one photo at a time for upload, doing one at a time is very time consuming.


Even better would be not having to resize photos before upload but for that to automatically handled by the forum software.


Would hate to lose New Posts.


----------



## jeff (Apr 14, 2019)

*Answers* below:



BigShed said:


> I would like to be able to to scroll through photos attached to a post, not having to close one photo and then click on the next.
> *
> That'll be standard*
> 
> ...


----------



## edicehouse (Apr 14, 2019)

1. I would say the PM feature.
2. Increase the size of photos.
3. I like that it is simple and several available features.


----------



## pshrynk (Apr 19, 2019)

I have been on for a where the "reputation" function was used and silly names applied to new levels.  We called it "karma".  It was fun.  As moderators, we had to turn it off on occasion when there was a karma war going on.  After the karma was turned off, the members usually got back to a more tidy approach to things.  Mostly it was just for fun, though.


----------



## Herb G (Apr 22, 2019)

The ability to delete a post up to 24 hours after posting would be a great help.
It would prevent a problem after someone is drunk posting, or in a bad mood, etc.


----------



## edicehouse (Apr 25, 2019)

FOUND IT!!!  I was trying to find this the other day and couldn't so I messaged Jeff the following:

So I am at work and don't have time to search for the forum update idea thread.  But one idea is when you subscribe to a thread can there be an option for it to be a private message also/instead of an email?  Me personally, at work I have so much email, I find I am bad about cleaning my personal account, and miss stuff.

 The second I just realized when I went to send this, in the PM section, it seems that the control panel may clutter up too much, most of your web based mail, other forums (the ones I remember) didn't have change password and all that on the PM section.  Not a big deal just noticed the PM options are the 4th thing down in the PM screen. 

NEW:
A forum I was on one time had a Live Chat feature, I don't know if that would be worth putting on here or not.


----------

